# Source check: Tiller Labs



## transcend2007 (Jan 12, 2019)

I need a totally legit source of LNE ... I heard Dr. Tiller of Tiller Labs made break through recently and has taken their LNE to an entirely new level ... I just wanted confirm others are getting excellent results ... because I'm all about LNE ... especially if it's totally legit ...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 12, 2019)

LNE changed my life


----------



## Yaya (Jan 12, 2019)

LNE is literally one if the strongest hormones I've ever taken.

I stacked it with sustanon and parabolan years ago.. let's just say I've never been the same. Wow .


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 12, 2019)

LNE made my biceps and my dick grow like the grinch’s heart at the top of Mt Krumpet.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 12, 2019)

I heard that totally legit LNE had a side effect ... not that I need it ... but 2 to 4 inch dick growth ... thanks for the confirmation DYS ...


----------



## Spongy (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you mean Dr. Tillacle and Tillacle Labs?  It's been years so the lab game may have changed a little in that time but I bet it's the same. If so the original LNE was insane so I can only imagine...


----------



## rawdeal (Jan 12, 2019)

Must be a quiet news day.  Thread reminds me of one on SSB about orange juice and tuna fish smoothies.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 12, 2019)

Maybe im behind on the times or completely uninformed but what the hell is LNE?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 12, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> Maybe im behind on the times or completely uninformed but what the hell is LNE?



Bro, do you even do drugs?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 12, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> Maybe im behind on the times or completely uninformed but what the hell is LNE?



Warm up that search engine and go to town


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 12, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> Maybe im behind on the times or completely uninformed but what the hell is LNE?




You need to be on the boards 5-10 years to get access. Won’t come up in a google search. It’s the secret that all the pros take.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 12, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> Maybe im behind on the times or completely uninformed but what the hell is LNE?


Yellow looks good on you!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2019)

tiller labs sust 875 had a bite to it...The LNE is so strong that just a drop more then needed can cause blindness for 2 weeks..You will get huge but blind


----------



## Georgia (Jan 12, 2019)

Doesn't Tiller Labs PCT involved massaging cock and balls with a peanut butter filled sock to jump start the testes?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 12, 2019)

I stacked this with drol once. Holy shit. It was too much even for me. And I can't even spell limmitts.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 12, 2019)

Still cant believe LNE isnt banned from the Olympics....My first vial of LNE was handed to me by Tiller himself in a local Walgreens parking lot.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 12, 2019)

I once ran a gram of LNE. Just once. 

Me balls dropped and me beard grew to meet 'em. In like 6 minutes while I was watching 'The View' one morning. 

Careful when dealing with Dr. Tillacle though - I heard he shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 12, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Do you mean Dr. Tillacle and Tillacle Labs?  It's been years so the lab game may have changed a little in that time but I bet it's the same. If so the original LNE was insane so I can only imagine...



I'm sure it's the same ... I heard back in the day the LNE was legit .. but since Dr. Tillacle improved the filtration process now the LNE is TOTALLY legit ... it's so potent one of the guys at my gym gained 1" just by receiving his shipment ... before he even started his cycle ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 13, 2019)

I prefer eating my lettuce with oil and vinegar.


----------



## Grego (Jan 13, 2019)

Under Ground is amazing after all these years and this thread is still relevant


----------



## Viduus (Jan 13, 2019)

I heard Iris Kyle was running his LNE and that’s why they shut down women’s open bodybuilding... I mean, why even have a contest with that running through someone’s veins...


----------



## Mythos (Jan 13, 2019)

Dr tiller was before my time but i heard El Chapo used to work for him..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2019)

Georgia said:


> Doesn't Tiller Labs PCT involved massaging cock and balls with a peanut butter filled sock to jump start the testes?


there is no pct on a tillacle labs  list...


----------



## German89 (Jan 13, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> LNE made my biceps and my dick grow like the grinch’s heart at the top of Mt Krumpet.



Lmfao!!! Oh good god!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 13, 2019)

There is only one thing Chuck Norris is afraid of and thats LNE......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2019)

*breaking news* there has been break ins in pet stores across the country..Can anyone guess what has been taken in each store? No exotics or valuables were taken just kittens under the age of 5 weeks old...You guys know what that means...Somewhere dr tillacle is boiling baby kittens to make the strongest LNE known to man...Im just hoping he can produce the finest lettuce heads to make it all come together


----------



## knightmare999 (Feb 1, 2019)

I saw this thread and got my hopes up!  Rationed the last LNE I had, 1mL, for a month.  PRs every day.  If I could do it again, I would've shot the whole mL in my neck.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 1, 2019)

I heard Dr Tillacle is having a Bundy Birthday Bonanza sale. Buy 4 LNE’s and get one free.


----------

